
Show HN: ObiKey – Scan and Login to Webpages (100% Open) - eralpb
https://www.obikey.com
======
eralpb
Hello, I'm studying MSc. with the specialization topic Network Security. I
believe we need to create the authentication system of tomorrow. This is an
early stage proof-of-concept, there are many things I want to change, but I
wanted to see what people think first :) Make sure to watch this short(2:30)
video,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYLwQmcSwqk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYLwQmcSwqk)

------
slowmotarget
I definitely like the idea, but don't you think that it will be hard to get
your app installed on end-users devices ? IMHO You'll have to use a completely
different vocabulary on your landing to convince them to download it on an app
store.

Nota : couldn't download the app from the website (latest chrome, OSX)

~~~
eralpb
Thank you! sorry, wrong version was cached on cloudflare, should be working by
now.

First I thought this as a way to let websites their users login easier, but
this requires wide-spread of the app as you said.

Then I thought this as a password vault + chrome extension, that every
security-aware person can use, regardless if website supports it.

But on mobile websites since you can't have browser extension, the website
developers may implement this natively. But that would be version 2.0

